

Chrome Passes Firefox Market Share For The First Time - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9653/business/chrome-passes-firefox-market-share-for-the-first-time

======
linuxhansl
It's funny. Any performance/memory tests I have done between Chrome and
Firefox always had Firefox come out as the faster, less memory hungry browser.

That is on _my_ typical sites, which are not JavaScript heavy.

I think there is some cognitive dissonance when it comes Chrome... It seems
fast, because everybody says it is.

